# maxima's comfortable?



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I did multiple searches (seats-1 hit, seats comfort-0 hits)but I didn't really come up with anything....

Basically I was offered some seats (not power and only cloth) that work for these year maximas. The question I have is should I even take them. I'd really like to know how they feel on long rides. If they are comfortable then I will cut and reweld the tracks from my sentra's seat and put them on to the maximas. I'm not worried about making them fit- I think it will be fairly straightforward. I don't even want to consider doing that kind of work if they are just about as shitty a seat as the sentra. My seats in the sentra are very hard and offer no back support what so ever. I was thinking that maxima's are top quality they just might have some decent sets in them. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

jer28 said:


> I did multiple searches (seats-1 hit, seats comfort-0 hits)but I didn't really come up with anything....
> 
> Basically I was offered some seats (not power and only cloth) that work for these year maximas. The question I have is should I even take them. I'd really like to know how they feel on long rides. If they are comfortable then I will cut and reweld the tracks from my sentra's seat and put them on to the maximas. I'm not worried about making them fit- I think it will be fairly straightforward. I don't even want to consider doing that kind of work if they are just about as shitty a seat as the sentra. My seats in the sentra are very hard and offer no back support what so ever. I was thinking that maxima's are top quality they just might have some decent sets in them. Thanks for any suggestions.



I have non-powered cloth in my 90 maxima. They are ok. On long trips (5 to 6 hours) they become uncomfortable. But thats it. They work for me.

old 90


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

as he said, they're "okay", but I wouldn't spend a ton of time or money on them. Personally I think the ones in the 240SX or 300ZX are MUCH better on long trips.. I own a 240 now, and I had 300ZX seats in my Maxima for a while.. both are much better than the Maxima seats...

The Maxima seat rails are also a PITA to convert. I tried that when I did my 300ZX conversion. the rails are an integral part of the seat frame on the Maxima and I don't see you cutting them apart very easily, without ruining the rest of the seat in the process. I'm sure it's possible, but I wouldn't want to mess with it.. You'd be better off doing the 300ZX or 240 install, as I've heard the rails are much closer to the 200SX.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I'll take your advice on that, I just thought that free was a good price. I'll take a look around for the 240 or 300 seats. Thanks again


----------

